# Vostok "dodgem Car"



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just ordered this Vostok Megapolis. Couldn't resist the 1950s SF retro "Dodgem car" styling   .......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It will match your Dan Dare ray gun avatar Alan. :thumbsup:

What's the case made off? :huh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking watch, great case, but why pink font?? It looks like a liquorice allsort


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Interesting. What's the basis of the design?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, someone asked about these a few months back and I was struggling to find that thread. The question asked was if this was a legitimate Vostok and, at the time, no one could say for sure. It wasn't on Vostok's site and the only seller that seemed to carry this is known for his mix of legitimate Russian watches and some strange puppies. But now Zenitar is also selling these and that's proof enough these are full-fledged Vostoks.

They are quite interesting! And notice the movement... that's one of the movements originally commissioned by Vostok-Europe (for example, for the Arktika). Some have a night-day indicator in the style of a moonphase dial as seen in the Metro line of Vostok-Europe. Well done for the Russian Vostok to keep on making and using these movements, now that VE went with Japanese movements! BTW, the case is SS.

I find myself strangely drawn into this one:










They are very "Flash Gordian"! Funny that you associate it with an american car, the first time I saw them that's exactly what I thought to. In my case was the Corvette Stingray...

As to Ray-guns...






(how right was the man, hum?)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> It will match your Dan Dare ray gun avatar Alan. :thumbsup:


Should go with my car as well







.......


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

With the pink text & 16mm strap, maybe it's one for the ladies :brunette:

The styling reminds me of the taxi in "5th Element".......










Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> With the pink text & 16mm strap, maybe it's one for the ladies :brunette:


Wait, 16mm strap? Oh dang it... :sadwalk:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Ah, someone asked about these a few months back and I was struggling to find that thread. The question asked was if this was a legitimate Vostok and, at the time, no one could say for sure. It wasn't on Vostok's site and the only seller that seemed to carry this is known for his mix of legitimate Russian watches and some strange puppies. But now Zenitar is also selling these and that's proof enough these are full-fledged Vostoks.
> 
> They are quite interesting! And notice the movement... that's one of the movements originally commissioned by Vostok-Europe (for example, for the Arktika). Some have a night-day indicator in the style of a moonphase dial as seen in the Metro line of Vostok-Europe. Well done for the Russian Vostok to keep on making and using these movements, now that VE went with Japanese movements! BTW, the case is SS.
> 
> ...


Good info re the movement :thumbsup:

Zenitar also had this beauty........










Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > With the pink text & 16mm strap, maybe it's one for the ladies :brunette:
> ...


 :lol:

I've just ordered a 16mm parallel mesh & will probably try notching a 20mm leather B)


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

dapper said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, someone asked about these a few months back and I was struggling to find that thread. The question asked was if this was a legitimate Vostok and, at the time, no one could say for sure. It wasn't on Vostok's site and the only seller that seemed to carry this is known for his mix of legitimate Russian watches and some strange puppies. But now Zenitar is also selling these and that's proof enough these are full-fledged Vostoks.
> ...


I do like those two. Do you know what models these are?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are both from the Megapolis line. They don't show up at Vostok's site but gods only know when it was the last time they updated the site... (somewhere last year). Meranom doesn't have them also which is a bit strange. But the factory is going through hard times so everything must be a bit chaotic right now. I do hope they pull through!

Here's a photo of a case back:










After Vostok it reads literally "Company Roussy Watch".


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

It's here  ..........


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PS The 'date' window turns out to be a 24hr readout.

Cheers*  *


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think you wrists are bigger than mine and, if so, that's a big watch!! Looks very good on the mesh, not so keen on the bund...

It's a Vostok 2432 inside isn't it?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

36mm X 44mm & 200mm wrist :wink1:

The 16mm lug spacing is a bit of a challenge..........the bund is a notched 18mm.

I like the mesh but just blacked out the white stitching & think I prefer the bund now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Something like this then?










The red stitching might work well with the pink... It's an 18mm from Strapcode.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Something like this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would look OK.........depends if there's space for the notching after the last stitches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You don't need to notch it, it's already an 18mm strap...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Something like this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kutusov said:


> You don't need to notch it, it's already an 18mm strap...


But the lug spacing is 16mm


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

16mm!!??  What was Vostok thinking!!...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> 16mm!!??  What was Vostok thinking!!...


They may have been thinking about this







.......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, I see! They must have ran out of budget when it came to the integrated strap 

What about something like this?










You would still need to notch it, it's an 18mm strap that thickens to 22mm. I don't think they make them in 16mm lug size...


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Some of the nicest looking Russians here..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, I see! They must have ran out of budget when it came to the integrated strap
> 
> What about something like this?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, that may be a bit too butch









Here's another candidate.....










Mind you, I'm quite happy with the blacked out bund :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dapper said:


> PS The 'date' window turns out to be a 24hr readout.
> 
> Cheers*  *


What's the empty window beneath the 24hr readout in the bottom half of the dial??


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > PS The 'date' window turns out to be a 24hr readout.
> ...


Sorry, think I sussed it from the first pic in the thread...am/pm black and white??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Sorry, think I sussed it from the first pic in the thread...am/pm black and white??


Close... should be white and red...

My mistake, that's how VE does it. It's black and white on these....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

KrispyDK said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

... and trhere's always this one :brunette:










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you think that Vostok Megapolis is a woman's watch? 

Then it could change all the perspective. Nice watch, by the way :russian:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Do you think that Vostok Megapolis is a woman's watch?
> 
> Then it could change all the perspective. Nice watch, by the way :russian:


Alan advanced that hypothesis himself. My guess is that it isn't but the case was sourced from somewhere, and that someone somewhere had an integrated bracelet intended for that case. Makes no sense having a 16mm strap on a watch of that size!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, the thought crossed my mind but it's actually quite a chunky piece.....(mind you, so are some ladies







)

Comparison shot with an Amphibia:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like that


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

dapper said:


> Zenitar also had this beauty........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That one grabbed me. Very "New York Gothic". Immediately reminded me of this building in Tianjin...


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful watch ... there's something about white faces & the pink lettering is fine with me (must be in touch with my feminine side lol).

Can I ask the price please? & presumably the shipping, tax & import duties?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rob.A32 said:


> Beautiful watch ... there's something about white faces & the pink lettering is fine with me (must be in touch with my feminine side lol).
> 
> Can I ask the price please? & presumably the shipping, tax & import duties?


I'm guessing a lot of men would be ok with that, at least judging by how many wear pink striped shirts :yucky: I'm being jealous as I would never be able to wear such a shirt. Hell, I even have a problem with wearing shirts!!!  :wallbash:


----------

